Ask HN: Is there any mature development platform for Augument Reality? - sammyjiang
======
JimmyAustin
For proper AR, Hololens is close to your only bet.

For Pokemon Go style, I think Unity might be the best option, but I don't take
my word for it.

------
shusson
What about Android or iOS?

~~~
mendeza
Vuforia is great on the technical side. Their cloud API is responsive and
their tracking is strong, but their documentation is terrible. Look up Vuforia
Swift to see a starter code on how to use it on iOS. They have well structured
examples, but it took me a few weeks to understand how everything works. What
type of AR are you trying to build, cause there are Marker based AR and SLAM
based AR.

------
forgotmysn
meta

metavision.com

